# Piedmont NWR



## Mcrar (Oct 31, 2016)

I going to piedmont this week will be my fist time going do y'all have any tips about hunting this place .


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Oct 31, 2016)

I was there last week for the PW hunt. The deer seemed few where we were.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 31, 2016)

Mcrar said:


> I going to piedmont this week will be my fist time going do y'all have any tips about hunting this place .



Hunt as deep in the woods as you comfortable walking. I found the further from the road u hunt the better. And stay late, most the hunters are out of the woods by 10 or 11.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2016)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Hunt as deep in the woods as you comfortable walking. I found the further from the road u hunt the better. And stay late, most the hunters are out of the woods by 10 or 11.



^^^^this^^^^^

What makes this hunt and all managed hunts, work so well is hunter movement. Get in early and don't get upset when hunters walk by or near you. Alert them of your presence and stand by to see deer trying to avoid that hunter.


----------

